# Major loss of mane



## imaREINER (Jun 25, 2008)

The past month+ ive been having mane loss problems with my mare, she was in a sleazy when i started noticing it, the sleazy is very clean & brand new, she doesnt rub on the pipes, i recently took the sleazy off too see if that was the source of the problem, and no results, except its getting worse.

I have no product in her mane, and her mane is producing very oily texture, almost like leaving conditioner in a persons hair it gets greasy and oily? Yesterday i rinsed and washed her mane with shampoo only and really scrubbed it in there.

She has a massive bald spot in just one area, but has no sign of iritation, rubbing, flaky skin or skin distortion!

Here are some photos..


I just went out & took some pictures, so yes, here they are!
Brushed it out this morning, about 3 1/2 hours later, see it falling out again?








where its really falling out








thicker up front & doesnt fall out, then you see where it is falling out








the balding








closer up, see no flaking, irritation? nothing








doesnt look like a rubbing out spot, more times when they rub the mane surrouding is all distored and broken.








the hair loss just from this morning










Any advice??


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

What is her diet like?? Where are you located? what are the Selnium levels like there??


----------



## imaREINER (Jun 25, 2008)

Im located in colorado and her diet would be

high quailty grass hay 2 flakes morning & evening
grain at night which consists of moor glow, omolene & flaxseed some times i throw sandclear or psylium in.

im not sure what the selnium levels are..

her body coat, tail and even forelock are fine, no hair loss or anything, just that one spot in the mane.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Se and VItamin A def or TOXIC can cause hair loss... mites as well .. it is weird


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

*Have you asked your vet about it?*


----------



## imaREINER (Jun 25, 2008)

I havent yet, i am setting up an appt for our other horse to get some dental work done, so i figure i will talk to him then!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I got a horse vet book (Like it has a bunch of stuff and you either answer yes or no.. its pretty cool) anyways. I looked up hairloss, and I got to question and stopped since I need your answer to continue...

This is the question i stopped at:

one question was "Is the hair loss primarily at your horse's mane and tail?"
If yes, the book says it could be *alkali disease* and you should call the vet.

If no, it goes to the next question..
"Is the hairless area flaky or scaly?"


----------



## imaREINER (Jun 25, 2008)

it is in the mane only & no flaky or itching, scales, nothing!


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

im thinking selenium aswell. might pay to get bloods just incase.
Does she usually have a rug on?


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

_*Ive never really heard of this just appearing and onli in the main. My old welsh used to get it but that was because of sweet itch. Good luck talking to your vet i hope you can resolve the problem *_


----------



## imaREINER (Jun 25, 2008)

yeah! ill see what the vet says and let everyone know.


----------

